# Tess is having some troubles



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

As many of you know already, my little Cavalier King Charles Spaniel has a bad heart which recently kicked into congestive heart disease. She's been taking heart medicines and responding to them well it seems--the occasional coughing fit maybe every three-four days. But the other day she developed some incontinence--peed on both DD's bed and mine. And then in her crate the next night.

So the vet called today and she's going to put her on estrogen therapy for a couple weeks to see if she responds. Poor little girl--she's taking so many pills! I hope it works. The saddest part of this is I don't think she'll be able to sleep in our beds now. She will be fine with that--she has always preferred to sleep in her crate!--but I think it will make my DD sad. Tess has slept with her since she came home as a puppy.

I really hate watching these wonderful creatures get old.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh! Im so sorry!!!! I hope the estrogen works. Accidents are always embarrassing, even for a dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So so sorry OutWest. I sure hope the estrogen will help. 
How about protective bed sheets, they are soft on the upper side but have a protective rubber on the side facing the mattress. They are machine washable. If I remember correctly I got them at bed bath and beyond.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it PPA or DES they are putting her on? Erin was on PPA for years and it worked great, but in the last year we had to add DES to keep her dry. I believe PPA is safer for long term use, hopefully some of the vets here will chime in. Hope it all works out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Tess, I hope the medication helps.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Is it PPA or DES they are putting her on? Erin was on PPA for years and it worked great, but in the last year we had to add DES to keep her dry. I believe PPA is safer for long term use, hopefully some of the vets here will chime in. Hope it all works out.


I don't know--I will check that out when I pick up the meds. The nurses at the office are breaking up capsules and re-filling them with the proper amount. They don't carry the right size for Tess--she's only 20 lbs. So I'm going to pick it up later. Vet was very sweet. She said I could do the recanting at home, but she didn't want me to be handling the estrogen  and the nurses are trained to do it.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, hope it helps her!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Any news on Tess? Has she started her estrogen therapy yet?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I just got back from picking it up, so will start her on it shortly. The doctor prescribed the DES--is t here anything I should be looking for in the area of side effects? Do you know why the other is safer long-term? I didn't get a chance to talk to the doc--just picked it up.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bumping up - hoping for some more experienced to chime in PPA vs DES.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor little lady, i hope it works well for her so she can enjoy cuddles in bed once again, whether she likes it or not!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Tess. Hope new therapy helps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess*

Praying for Tess and you!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope the new medicine helps your little Tess. You are right, it is hard to watch them get older.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well she started the new med yesterday. Last night she was in my lap snoozing and had an accident. Poor little thing. I don't think she even knows when it happens. Really am hoping the medicine helps.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Poor Tess and poor you! I know how heartbreaking it is to see our little ones health decline in any way. Hoping the meds kick in soon!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Did they check her for a UTI before putting her on these meds?


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish I could give some advise but I dont have anything to offer. Just want to let you know that I'm sorry to hear about Tess and am keep her (and you) in my thoughts. Take care..


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh Outwest, I'm so sorry. Did the vet explain how long it'll take for the meds to fully kick in? I hope this helps her, she is so precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm hoping Tess will feel better very soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Hugs from my Tess to your Tess!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Did they check her for a UTI before putting her on these meds?


Not this time around but she is on daily antibiotic therapy for UTIs and was checked a few weeks ago to see if it was working and it was.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's been on the med for three days now, and no accidents since the one in my lap the day she began taking it. Seems to be working... hope that it really is! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Am supposed to give it to her daily for five days, then taper off to once or twice a week.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news !!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wonderful news, give Tess Hugs!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Outwest, 

Just seeing this now. Glad to read the update and that it seems to be helping. 

I watched Maggie get old and decline, we just put her down last July....It's so hard, hugs to you and Tess...she's so cute!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So So glad things are getting better with poor Tess. Hope she also gets to sleep with your daughter now!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

How is Tess today?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tess hasn't had an accident since the day she started the med! Hooray, this is looking good. 

I want to wait before she sleeps in DD's bed again until she's finished the first couple weeks with no accidents though. DD has an electric bed pad, and cleaning up urine puddles is truly a pain!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news hearing Tess is doing so much better, hope she continues to do so.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Have only just read this thread, really hope Tess continues to improve. Sending you extra special golden hugs across the miles.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Tess is doing better, hope it continues so she can go back to sleep with your daughter.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just came back to update... Tess seems to be responding very well to the new med. Hasn't had an accident since she started taking the estrogen. At this point, we're working out how long of an interval she can sustain between being given a pill. Right now she's taking one about every three-four days.

AND, she's back in my DD's bed. DD is very happy about that.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw that's great news. I'm glad the meds works. Tess must be feeling alot better


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So...Tess had an accident last night, on DD's bed. :yuck: So I'm going to shorten the interval between pills. Onward...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh no!! poor tess. lets hope that it was a small whoopsie and she will continue to do well


----------

